# Found Cateye wireless sending unit Los Alamitos



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Today 7-14 I picked up a sending unit that goes to a Cateye computer on Coyote Creek MUT. If this is yours, PM me the details and we'll arrange a reunion. Suxx to lose this piece.


----------

